# Muscled Biggest Redfish Tonight



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Attempted to target some sharks tonight and ended up catching a big ole Redfish. 

Started the evening landing a few Macks off the beach and used a huge, bloody half to dress the end of my shark rig. Paddled the bait around 250 yards offshore and let it drop! Moments after getting back on land, my younger brother was fighting a keeper Red. While I was enjoying his battle, I heard a lethargic "click...click..click.." of my drag on the shark rod...then the clicks slowly picked up pace. I ran to lift the rod and the fight was on. The reel was spinning, drag tightened and heels dug deep. My 10' 6" heavy action rod was bent over and giving me a work out. What a fight! A quick soak and I already had my first shark. Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the size of this monster shark....nope, a big ole Redfish. 

It was also sporting an old lip ring...anyone missing a wire Carolina Rig with a 1 ounce sinker? 

A great fight, and amazing surprise. I used a huge circle hook, 275 lb nylon coated wire leader and used electrical tape on the hook and leader tip. My 25 lb scale did no good and I left the tape measure at home. I measured and marked points on my rod and will tape it out exactly tomorrow. The guy in the white, my bro, is 6' 2" and 210 pounds...I guessed 35 pounds, respectively, you be the judge.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

She sure is a biggin... nice catch!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i cant tell was the fish fat


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

It was wider than the 73" sturgeon I caught on the Columbia River in Oregon last summer. This bad boy was eating, and eating a lot....very wide and healthy fish.


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

That's a beast! Nice catch man!


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

what beach where you at? nice catch


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Official measurement is 43"


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

NAS Pensacola near the CG station


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good deal man. The best part about catching one that big is reviving him and watching him swim away


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

they love the same baits them toothy critters like!!!! good job!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice catch:thumbsup:


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! Good one. Dang, they can get big. That's hilarious about the dangling carolina rig.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Coastiefly said:


> Official measurement is 43"


That is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Coastiefly said:


> It was wider than the 73" sturgeon I caught on the Columbia River


Got a pic of that? I've caught a few that size. I got an 8 footer once and the guy with me took the crappiest picture you can imagine.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Last summer, I caught a 13" long croaker and hooked him up on an 11/0 Mustad hook and a thick steel leader, thinking nothing but a shark could possibly eat that! Imagine my surprise when it was a 40" redfish. Redfish have big appetites, and if it will fit in their mouth, then it is a realistic possibility. Good times!


----------

